# Worcester County Sheriff is hiring



## Ostman89 (Aug 5, 2017)

I thought I should post this here as the Worcester County Sheriff Office is hiring. Location Central Massachusetts. I am posting this here so that someone possibly interested in Law Enforcement who is seeking a full time job and a place to start a potential career. I am not a recruiter or someone who works there just thought I should post this here to help out anyone interested.

Home | Worcester County Sheriff's Office


----------



## 15453 (Sep 20, 2010)

Have a buddy who applied went through the process, he's a part time cop where I work..anyways they get him in on the last interview and tell him he's not getting the job cause he's a part time cop and they don't want to hire him cause they were worried he would leave...does anyone WANT to stay a CO for an entire career ahaha?


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

devenob said:


> Have a buddy who applied went through the process, he's a part time cop where I work..anyways they get him in on the last interview and tell him he's not getting the job cause he's a part time cop and they don't want to hire him cause they were worried he would leave...does anyone WANT to stay a CO for an entire career ahaha?


Worcester has such a bad retention rate because everyone leaves for the doc or a pd. It's their own fault for paying so little.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

devenob said:


> Have a buddy who applied went through the process, he's a part time cop where I work..anyways they get him in on the last interview and tell him he's not getting the job cause he's a part time cop and they don't want to hire him cause they were worried he would leave...does anyone WANT to stay a CO for an entire career ahaha?


Does anyone WANT to stay a CO? Sure, in short. Is it a life for everyone? Nope, but some people in this world think people who want to become cops are crazy! I have been told the WCSO is not a desireable agency to work in but other places maybe better. With the DOC one would at least have a decent chance of being on a SERT team, investigations, fugitive task forces, K9 and so on. Opurtunities that MOST COPS in the Commonwealth would never get the chance to experience!


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Javert said:


> Does anyone WANT to stay a CO? Sure, in short. Is it a life for everyone? Nope, but some people in this world think people who want to become cops are crazy! I have been told the WCSO is not a desireable agency to work in but other places maybe better. With the DOC one would at least have a decent chance of being on a SERT team, investigations, fugitive task forces, K9 and so on. Opurtunities that MOST COPS in the Commonwealth would never get the chance to experience!


Plus you can work 2-3 days per week with every weekend off. And I believe CO''s without a degree make 87k after 6 years. Tough to beat in a small town.


----------



## 15453 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ya I don't know maybe I'm bias I did it for 4 years and you couldn't pay me enough to go back behind the wall lol but for someone getting their foot in the door it's a good start intovlae enforcement..probably 40% of my academy class left to become cops, troopers and firefighters


----------

